# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Ipod touch 6th gen 32GB Blue με συσκευασία και δώρα

## pas2007

Πωλείται Ipod 6ης γενιάς με οθόνη αφής με λειτουργία όχι πάνω από 40ώρες, αψεγάδιαστο με το κουτί του.
Πωλείται λόγω αγοράς iphone. 
Μνήμη 32GB, περιλαμβάνει τα ενσύρματα ακουστικά και καλώδιο φόρτισης.
Μαζί δίνονται ως δώρο φορτιστής (no name) και θήκη μεταφοράς - προστασίας τύπου πορτοφόλι.
Αγορασμένο από Amazon Ιταλίας με εγγύηση άλλους 22 μήνες περίπου.
Συνάντηση από κοντά. Πειραιάς και Αθήνα

Το site δεν με αφήνει να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες όποτε δείτε τις μέσω του συνδέσμου παρακάτω.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0lxvnb98v...mpsR0pppa?dl=0

----------

